# Which one and why?



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

The Behringer FBQ2496 or the DSP1124P? It will be used only below 100Hz into 2 TL subs. Please give me some of your informed opinions. I know one has 20 bands per channel and a 96KHz DAC and the other has 12 bands per channel. 

Remember, it will be used for 100Hz down only! It will have no electrical connection whatsoever to my main amps or speakers.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Have you considered a MiniDSP 2x4 Balanced? It's extremely flexible, and it lets you apply filters below 20hz. It also has a tiny footprint. I highly recommend it over what you're considering :T


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

MiniDSP could be a good choice, but make sure it has enough output level to drive your subs. Re DSP1124P vs FBQ2496, there are some threads on that topic, one potentially important difference is having a choice of presets with the DSP (e.g. movies and music settings) versus a single set of filters for the FBQ.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

I currently don't have or use tone controls or an equalizer. I want my low end equalized flat. I don't want non flat response for certain things. Whatever device I end up with will be painstakingly adjusted and never tweaked again unless the room is redecorated or I change my subs. I've looked at the Mini DSP and frankly it doesn't physically appear to be a finished product. This is not a dig at it's performance. I don't want a DIY look. Also, I have no need for filtering below 20Hz. Whatever I get will be installed in a Walnut, Crown DC-300 case along with my electronic crossover all sitting between my speakers.
I've pretty much decided on one of the Behringer's. I'm trying to solicit help deciding which one to buy. I'm mainly asking; will I need the extra filter (12 vs 20) frequencies one provides. Remember, this will never see a signal higher than 100Hz.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

JoeESP9 said:


> I'm mainly asking; will I need the extra filter (12 vs 20) frequencies one provides.


No.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What John said. Actually, if you need more than a half-dozen filters, chances are you're going overboard. If you’re new to equalization, you might want to peruse my Minimal EQ article. Click the link in my signature to find it.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Drizt (Aug 21, 2006)

GranteedEV said:


> Have you considered a MiniDSP 2x4 Balanced? It's extremely flexible, and it lets you apply filters below 20hz. It also has a tiny footprint. I highly recommend it over what you're considering :T


I use one of these and they work a treat  Handy to use REW to create the filters for you.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for the help and information everyone. I'll be ordering a DSP1124P from Parts Express next week. Room Eq and Eq in general is not really new to me. In the past I've used 10, 12 and 31 band equalizers with test tones and a microphone. I just haven't used any for many years. Switching to a dedicated treated room solved almost all of my mid and high frequency aberrations. No amount of tweaking my sub woofer's positions has been very helpful for smoothing their response. The DSP1124P should solve that problem. I'm looking forward to hearing truly flat bass response.


----------



## ISLAND1000 (May 2, 2007)

JoeESP9 said:


> No amount of tweaking my sub woofer's positions has been very helpful for smoothing their response. The DSP1124P should solve that problem. I'm looking forward to hearing truly flat bass response.


Remember it's almost impossible to completely smooth the rooms modal impulses with one sub. You can get close with two subs placed on opposite walls.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

I've already done that. I have two front.subs. Each one is on the wall slightly behind my main speakers. One is closer to the wall behind my speakers. I spent a lot of time and tweaking to get them where they are. I also have a dual sub connected with and between my rear speakers. They are only used for movies and MC source material. If it was mastered for two channel that's how I play it. Artificial surround modes don't work for me.


----------

